# the analogue apt-transport-tor for freebsd exist?



## Mihail (Nov 24, 2017)

...or some settings you can make to get the same effect?
reason provider crushes traffic downloading packages


----------



## developer11 (Nov 25, 2017)

Just uncomment another mirror and you'd be fine


----------

